# Stuck With Multi-Channel Display



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Well I'm a bit confused here I have tried everything I could think of but for some reason I can't get the AVR to display DTS- MA or True-HD with the BDP S570. I have it connected via HDMI and I'm still getting Multi-Channel on the front of the AVR is there something I'm missing here? I have gone through both menus and options on both the AVR and BDP. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated,

Thank You 

Tony.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Have you set the Sony to PCM rather than bitstream?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Kal,

In the 570 audio (HDMI) menu you have two choices Auto and PCM I have it set on Auto hence my confusion.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Ares said:


> Hello Kal,
> 
> In the 570 audio (HDMI) menu you have two choices Auto and PCM I have it set on Auto hence my confusion.


Auto? That's pretty mushy. What does 'Auto' do and under what conditions?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This is the manual's description on what Auto does:

Normally select this.
Outputs audio signals according to the status of the connected HDMI device.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Have you set the Sony to PCM rather than bitstream?


What should it be set at? My AVR always says multi-channel in when watching movies, when watching TV progams the display says one of the many dolby formats across the screen depending upon the channel it is on.:huh:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Ares said:


> This is the manual's description on what Auto does:
> 
> Normally select this.
> Outputs audio signals according to the status of the connected HDMI device.


So I would expect but it means that we do not know what the output format is and we do not have the ability to control it directly.



bambino said:


> What should it be set at? My AVR always says multi-channel in when watching movies, when watching TV progams the display says one of the many dolby formats across the screen depending upon the channel it is on.:huh:


Frankly, it does not matter. If the disc is a high-definition CODEC, the player can output it directly (bitstream) and the AVR would indicate dts HD-MA, Dolby TruHD or DSD. OTOH, the player can output it as PCM and the AVR would indicate Multi-Channel for all the MCH formats but it would be giving you the same sound. It is only whether the conversion to PCM takes place in the player or in the AVR but it will take place.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay there is a setting called BD Audio Mix by default it's on but by turning it off it the display of the AVR now reads DTS MA and True HD and the HD Audio logo lights up. 

Thanks Kal for helping me troubleshoot this.:TT


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Ares said:


> Okay there is a setting called BD Audio Mix by default it's on but by turning it off it the display of the AVR now reads DTS MA and True HD and the HD Audio logo lights up.


Whoa. One should always turn OFF the BD Audio Mix as this will defeat HD audio. It is used for "features" like the director's voice-over but kills decent audio. It never occurred to me that anyone would leave it on by default.


----------

